# Question on Montana Gold Spray Paint and the Caps They Bare!



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently picked up some Montana Gold spray paint because it said that it was acrylic and flat. Now it is acrylic, however it is not flat. Before I go any further I will admit that it says that you need to shake it for 3 minutes, and I did not do so. Maybe a minute to a minute in a half. So I'd like to know if shaking it for the appropriate amount of time could resolve the issue.

Secondly, I got this to prime a set of Space Marines, but it came with a low pressure cap. So its not covering properly. It doesn't cover all the areas, and where it does cover its extremely thick and has an odd texture (I imagine its just the texture paint in such a high concentration). Which I assume is because of the low pressure. My question here is, does anyone know what type of cap, if any, is good for miniatures? 

Thanks for your time and I appreciate any insight!


----------



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

If anyone else was wondering the same thing, I have done some trial and error. I shook the can up for 5 minutes (it recommends 3). I then tried a couple different combination. First I got a couple marines with different priming: black, white, unprimed, white w/ yellow wash. Then I ordered a high pressure cap (Level 5). Then I sprayed one from each different priming with each cap. The results? They all turned out horribly. They were all glossy and none of them were covered properly. The cap it came with covered everything sparsely and way to thick. The Level 5 high pressure cap covered even worse. It only collected paint in the details and didn't stick to the rest of the mini. Also, the spray went everywhere! It went all up my arm and even some specs on my shirt.

In my opinion, its just not worth it. Pass on the Montana Gold spray paint line. If you've used this stuff and it worked for you, please let me know what method I need to use.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Montana paint is made for graffiti. It is likely to thick and I'm not sure how much it bleeds through upper layers of paint but it is made to do so actually even against heavy commercial primers and sealant type paints. While it is very high quality I'd bet it wouldn't work worth a damn for painting minis.


----------

